# Pen Magazine



## rtjw (Feb 12, 2006)

Do you think we need a pen magazine totally devoted to handmade pens?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 12, 2006)

I tried setting this up about 6 months ago. It fizzled.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 12, 2006)

You need a couple more options for your poll. Yes, I think that a magazine devoted to the art of pen making would be an excellent thing to have. I'd like one each month and if it were only four times a year there is no way I'd pay $25.00 for it.[^]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />You need a couple more options for your poll. Yes, I think that a magazine devoted to the art of pen making would be an excellent thing to have. I'd like one each month and if it were only four times a year there is no way I'd pay $25.00 for it.[^]



How much would you be willing to pay for 12 issues a year?


----------



## rtjw (Feb 12, 2006)

Ron, why did it fizzle. How many do you think would have to subscribe?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 12, 2006)

I wouldn't subscribe in the beginning, but I would be willing to buy at least the first single copy, and if it contained quality material, I would then subscribe.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 13, 2006)

I suspect that it would be very difficult, if not impossible, to come up with enough new, unique, and interesting material to support a monthly magazine.  In addition, I don't know what a magazine could give me that I am not already getting here and on the other pen forums??


----------



## wayneis (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that it's a good idea and if things work out I would toss twenty five bucks for a subscription.  Very few things start out great from the very beginning, I think that something like this will take a few issues to really kick it in gear.  I think that a magazine would do wonders to really get our craft up and going.  This is a way that so many others could learn, and get excited about pen turning.  The more publisity we can get the bigger the craft will grow.  I also am not worried about too many people getting involoved because not everyone is going to be a master pen turner.

Wayne


----------



## vick (Feb 13, 2006)

I am a cheap bastard so I would never pay that.  I get more ideas than I have time to use from the forum as it is.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />I don't know what a magazine could give me that I am not already getting here and on the other pen forums??



Reading material while on the throne []


----------



## mick (Feb 13, 2006)

Stan,  thats what a laptop is for []


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm already about three months behind.  My G/F accuses me of making "unnecessary" trips just to read.  If the backlog gets much larger, I may have to actually start doing that!!![][]


----------



## Johnathan (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I get many magazines each month and at $25.00 per 4, that's $6.25 each! I don't think my TIME, or anything else for that matter, costs that much. 
I would like to see 12 issues a year. I think around $4.50 -$4.95 would be a good price. I really don't know what all is involved. How high a quality it is. If the thing is going to look more like a made-at-home newsletter, I would pay something like $2.00-$2.50 each. I hope this helps.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 16, 2006)

This feels like de je vous all over again. A magazine is not sustained by it's readers. Advertising is what pays. But advertisers pay based on the number of readers. As a percentage of the market, pen makers don't total enough people to make a statistical blip. I have started, or helped start, numerous publications over the years. A big given is that new ideas and contributions fizzle out quickly. Good material for a quartely magazine will be difficult to find. I believe that an annual publication would succeed as a viable entity. But more frequently than that and we (those of us here and at the other pen forums) would only be re-reading what we post daily. Without freshness there wouldn't be an audience. No audience, no advertising, no publication.


----------



## Jerryconn (May 16, 2006)

I agree with Frank. I think an Annual issue would be good, with the articles and instructions from that year plus these new "Behind the Lathe" articles as well as articles on things like Ammo pens, anything that was/is a hot topic (but only about pens) for the year would make for good articles, Fountain pen use & care, etc. But there would be a lot of work here getting the articles ready, layout, selling ad space, getting a printer, mailing, etc., etc, etc.


----------



## bobruth (Oct 6, 2006)

I am a newbe and would like to know how to put pictures of pens that I have made on the web site[]


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 6, 2006)

I would enjoy one but I would never pay $25 that a lot pens that I can't turn
Toni


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bobruth_
> <br />I am a newbe and would like to know how to put pictures of pens that I have made on the web site[]



Wrong forum, friend.  This question should be posted in the "HELP USING THIS SITE" section.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 7, 2006)

A once a year mag, like some suggested, would be a cool thing, if you can get someone to publish it.  A concern for me is, would it turnout to be a "Best of IAP"?


----------

